# New to this realm. Baak2Basics MKV



## GTIzlatko (Dec 14, 2006)

*WideAss Air-Ride build up*

Sup everyone ... just wanted to introduce myself to the air world. 
I want to thank:
Brandon @ *Baak2Basics, * http://www.baak2basics.com
Jason @ http://www.4everkustoms.com
Sanit @ http://www.AirbySanti.com
BDAfelgem http://www.bda-felgen.com
Cory Sterling @ *EURO AUTO SOURCE L*LC http://www.thevwgarage.com
Spencer 
Wndell
Mike aka pop&lock

The package came in almost 2 weeks ago .... here are the pics
























dont mind Donkey ... he got a little exited too.








car beggin to be bagged









_Modified by GTIzlatko at 2:13 PM 9-4-2008_

_Modified by GTIzlatko at 9:33 PM 9-6-2008_

_Modified by GTIzlatko at 9:24 AM 10-5-2008_

_Modified by GTIzlatko at 4:23 PM 4-22-2009_


_Modified by GTIzlatko at 4:25 PM 4-22-2009_


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: New to this realm. Baak2Basics MKV (GTIzlatko)*

Cant wait to see the build up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## gregvh (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: New to this realm. Baak2Basics MKV (Still Fantana)*

Those rims are like sex to me!!







I'd be doing the same thing as the donkey but to your rims







Looking forward to this one


----------



## dashrendar (May 3, 2004)

*FV-QR*

very nice! I need a chrome tank!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (dashrendar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dashrendar* »_very nice! I need a chrome tank!

thats what you would think. Im building a nice collection as I pull them 
off cars one by one.


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

his tank is a seamless belly aluminum tank that has been chromed.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Glad to see you found your way to the air ride forum zlatko!


----------



## GTIzlatko (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (diive4sho)*

Thanks guys.
...yeah i wanted those wheels ever since i first time saw them but even more so when i saw em on a MKV ... 

_Quote, originally posted by *diive4sho* »_his tank is a seamless belly aluminum tank that has been chromed.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Glad to see you found your way to the air ride forum zlatko!









yeah i know it was about time ... i've posted it everywhere but here ... don't ask me why i just don't have a clue. 
now i just gotta work on how i want it all set up ... gotta use my imagination.


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (GTIzlatko)*

Odakle si Zlatko?


----------



## GTIzlatko (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Larry Appleton)*

iz Brckog ... ti?


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (GTIzlatko)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTIzlatko* »_iz Brckog ... ti?

Zivim u Cikagu
Cale je iz Pozarevac
A Keva iz Karlovac


----------



## Laid Out (Jul 17, 2008)

*FV-QR*

hurry up and get it done


----------



## GTIzlatko (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Laid Out)*

its going in the shop this coming week at the latest ...


----------



## Loren Wallace (Oct 15, 2005)

*Re: New to this realm. Baak2Basics MKV (Still Fantana)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Still Fantana* »_Cant wait to see the build up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif good luck with everything


----------



## GTIzlatko (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Larry Appleton)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Larry Appleton* »_
Zivim u Cikagu
Cale je iz Pozarevac
A Keva iz Karlovac
je zivim ovde u lancasteru u pennsylvaniji,
Stara is Sremske Mitrovica a Stari iz Brckog.
buraz mi je predprosle sedmice iso u cijkago .. neznam ima nekog jarana tamo


----------



## GTIzlatko (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: New to this realm. Baak2Basics MKV (Castor Troy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Castor Troy* »_
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif good luck with everything

thanks


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (GTIzlatko)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTIzlatko* »_
je zivim ovde u lancasteru u pennsylvaniji,
Stara is Sremske Mitrovica a Stari iz Brckog.
buraz mi je predprosle sedmice iso u cijkago .. neznam ima nekog jarana tamo


Awesome! 
Car gonna be ready for H2O?


----------



## GTIzlatko (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Larry Appleton)*

Thats the plan .... i don't want to jinx it but i don't see a reason it shouldn't be there.


_Modified by GTIzlatko at 7:45 PM 9-4-2008_


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: New to this realm. Baak2Basics MKV (GTIzlatko)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTIzlatko* »_
Santi for helping out with any noob question i had on EG (Mr.Sinister)and the Money that i provided

what money







i dont remember getting any money. 
let me know if there is anythign else, either here or EG!!


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (GTIzlatko)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTIzlatko* »_Thats the plan .... i don't want to jinx it but i don't see are reason it shouldn't be there.

Sick, doing DagBall?


----------



## GTIzlatko (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: New to this realm. Baak2Basics MKV (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_
what money







i dont remember getting any money. 
let me know if there is anythign else, either here or EG!! 

oh my bad santi .... i meant the money i am forkin out for the stuff and the install ... but you did help me out and shine some light,
i will be upgrading to FBSS, thanks mang!


----------



## GTIzlatko (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Larry Appleton)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Larry Appleton* »_
Sick, doing DagBall?

nahh unfortunatelly not ... bunch of my buddies and i are leaving friday morning ... one of them is a real good friend of mine, hes gonna have a cover feature in the next uerotuner waterfest edidion. 
heres the thread ... gray mk4
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4005517 
we did the wawa rally last year and that was pretty cool ... both of em are quit bit out of our way to go down


----------



## dmoney (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (GTIzlatko)*

staying tuned...


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: New to this realm. Baak2Basics MKV (GTIzlatko)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTIzlatko* »_oh my bad santi .... i meant the money i am forkin out for the stuff and the install ... but you did help me out and shine some light,
i will be upgrading to FBSS, thanks mang!

yup. i hope u arent paying too much to get this installed.


----------



## GTIzlatko (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: New to this realm. Baak2Basics MKV (Santi)*

yeah we'll see how much its gonna cost me in the end. There are not many ppl around my area that know how to install this ... 
Cory Sterling is gonna be the ones whos doing the install ... as long as its done right, thats what matters the most

anyway i was messing with the set up in the trunk most of the afternoon ... this is kinda what i had in mind ... the trunk in the mkV is really small and i don't even know where to put the valves, if you guys have any suggestions, shoot ahead,










_Modified by GTIzlatko at 6:09 PM 9-5-2008_


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: New to this realm. Baak2Basics MKV (GTIzlatko)*

prop the spare up a couple inches before you make the false floor and have your valves in the hollow space that it makes... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
or have them on display


----------



## GTIzlatko (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: New to this realm. Baak2Basics MKV (diive4sho)*

sounds like something that could work ... the issue is with the tank hitting the tire if i raise it all up ... never hurts to try


----------



## orangedime (May 25, 2007)

*Re: New to this realm. Baak2Basics MKV (GTIzlatko)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTIzlatko* »_sounds like something that could work ... the issue is with the tank hitting the tire if i raise it all up ... never hurts to try

If you are worried about presentation, you can always mount them underneath the car. I have mine under the bed of my truck year round without any problems, you just have to make sure they are mounted securely.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: New to this realm. Baak2Basics MKV (orangedime)*

u can mount them next to the compressors, well further towards the back. btw u got PM.


----------



## GTIzlatko (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: New to this realm. Baak2Basics MKV (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_u can mount them next to the compressors, well further towards the back. btw u got PM. 

dropped the car of today ... feel good about how everythign is going to run after speakin to cory .... so next time i see it i'll be hittin switches.


----------



## Dr. Hermie (Mar 10, 2007)

*Re: New to this realm. Baak2Basics MKV (GTIzlatko)*

Good luck w/ everything http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Can't wait to see this!








All these MKVs on bags, peer pressure. Can't take it anymore!


----------



## GTIzlatko (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: New to this realm. Baak2Basics MKV (R32_gonnaunpimpzaauto)*

thanks man .... i can't wait either ... when its done we should get together and do shoot quick befor h2o ... whore your new wheels out


----------



## Dr. Hermie (Mar 10, 2007)

*Re: New to this realm. Baak2Basics MKV (GTIzlatko)*

Yeah boy! I'm trying to meet up w/ Mike when his ride gets finished this upcoming weekend, but your local and I still need to fully detail the R. Maybe the weekend before H2O meet up for a detail session and photoshoot? I'll bring the


----------



## GTIzlatko (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: New to this realm. Baak2Basics MKV (R32_gonnaunpimpzaauto)*

i'm game ... we'll deff keep in touch ... i'll shoot you a pm either here or the other forum se we can set it all up


----------



## Dr. Hermie (Mar 10, 2007)

*Re: New to this realm. Baak2Basics MKV (GTIzlatko)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GTIzlatko (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: New to this realm. Baak2Basics MKV (R32_gonnaunpimpzaauto)*

little update...some progress ... most if not all of it will be done this weekend ... if not early next week ...


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: New to this realm. Baak2Basics MKV (GTIzlatko)*

looking good..
how's everything going to be covered? or stuff going to be exposed?
Just curious...keep it up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## silver saloon (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: New to this realm. Baak2Basics MKV (Still Fantana)*

very nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif i cant wait to see it done!


----------



## GTIzlatko (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: New to this realm. Baak2Basics MKV (Still Fantana)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Still Fantana* »_looking good..
how's everything going to be covered? or stuff going to be exposed?
Just curious...keep it up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

thanks, once i get the car back i will start on a false floor which will have some of the tank exposed.


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

that looks great, waiting to see how it turns out


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Grig85)*

u already know my input from EG... u can quote it if u like for other people... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
is gonna look good, i hope u do some kind of pleaxi glass so u can see hte matching spare, dont u have a 5th wheel?


----------



## GTIzlatko (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (Santi)*

*here it is ... 
ok, i'll start w/ the issues just so u can tell ur dude to fix them... or ii guess prevent u form having issues. 
1. the leader hoses for the front bags are most likely going to leak, they are faulty from UVAIR, but u might be lucky and they may not. I would test them outside of the car before running the lines otherwise they'll be 12-18" too short, and will need new air line. 
2. since ur doing them over coils, you wont need top or bottom bag plates, so u can take those off now. 
3. use teflon over the fittings, that red stuff on the threads isnt enough to seal them, just need like 2-3 loops.. not much but still need it. 
4. from the last picture, ur boy should switch the airline for the compressors from the bottom ports, to the top ones, and use a 90 degree instead of having the airline going to the valves looped up high like that. 
5. i'm assuming he's going to do some kind of false floor, he's going to have to raise it above the edge of the hatch door otherwise the heads of the compressors might stick up, and the lines form the compressors would also be above it. 
i guess u set it up this way so u could still ahve a spare tire??* 

if anyone else has any input please do so .... but i have full confidence in Brandon and Cory to get this right. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GTIzlatko (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (Santi)*

as for the 5th wheel i don't have one yet, the way it sits now there is just way to much wiggle room in the spare compartment for the alphard to sit in there snug. So i've decided i will work on that this winter and also the wheels will be goign to be worked on to ... a plexi glass would not be a bad idea.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (GTIzlatko)*

well i guess one thing at a time, air first, then tweaks!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GTIzlatko (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (Santi)*

some more update pictures for the most part its done. 
















fellas at work.
















Big Thanks for Brandon @ BAAK2BASICS TUNING LLC (http://www.back2basics.com) for their sponsorship.
Cory @ Euro Auto Source (http://www.vwgarage.com) for the install.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

I hope the tune it after they install it, cause your shiz is gonna sit, nice and high and ur gonna be pissed... at least thats my opinion, sway bar should be taken out, frame notches, and rear cups fixed.... 











_Modified by Santi at 12:33 AM 9-15-2008_


----------



## GTIzlatko (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (Santi)*

as far as i know its gonna sit on the tire.... it can't go lower anyway ... i don't have pulled fenders in order to go lower, i am assuming thats the reason we haven't cut the cupts out even more. 
eithe way .... we can always adjust if need be. once i get it back and see it then i'll know how happy i am ...


----------



## Tracerturbo3 (Jan 11, 2008)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_I hope the tune it after they install it, cause your shiz is gonna sit, nice and high and ur gonna be pissed... at least thats my opinion, sway bar should be taken out, frame notches, and rear cups fixed.... 








_Modified by Santi at 12:33 AM 9-15-2008_

All this comming from the guy who put the air dryer on with out running the dryer in line with the comperssor......What do you think makes moisture















I don't know if you have seen my truck I did or the other non-vw car I have done..This isn't my first time doing this you know








As for the rear not sitting low enough.. They sit just fine. The fender sits on the tire. The rears are set up perfect they have been tested to see if there was any interference. I also don't see the point in frame notching the car when it doesnt need to be. We put the bags in and lowered the car down and it had plenty of clearance as a matter of fact it had 3 1/2 inches of clearance and that was with the coil over all the way down. I just dont see the point in lower a car to the point that it becomes UNSAFE and un usable. When you lower his car the fuctionallity will be retained and drivablity. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif with it going low as well


_Modified by Tracerturbo3 at 5:34 AM 9-15-2008_


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

whats with the animosity, i'm just going by w/e pictures you guys are posting, i wouldnt have mentioned the thing with the bags if it hadnt happened to people i know... 
And yes i put the dryer after the tank since condensation builds inside the tank after the air is compressed inside the tank. I was talking to a friend of mine that is an engineer and he's the one that told me, and i've already messed up valves by water going from the tank to the valves before i put the dryer there.. 
And taking a sway bar out, and notching a frame doesnt affect drive ability at all, FWD cars handle better w/o a front sway, and the sway bar prevents the car from going lower since it interferes w/ the travel of the axle and control arm because it runs in between the 2. 
I've already done a few of these and they all work fine, and i've ran into the same issues with them, so i know what to expect, but w/e. i'm just giving my opinion and pointers, is not my car, and i'm not doing the install.. 
You should get a chill pill.... 
And my honest opinion a car on air should be as low as possible, not just as low as coils would, otherwise whats the point of spending $2000 on suspension if you arent gonna be using it to its fullest... or lowest potential... 
sorry Pro installer, i wont post here no more... 


_Modified by Santi at 2:59 PM 9-15-2008_


----------



## GTIzlatko (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (Santi)*

...ok well ... it seems there are differences of they way the two of you install air rides, which is perfectly cool ... however there should be no bed taste between any of us just because we are looking for different things. 
Again I have full confidence in Cory and Brandon ... We'll work on going lower once i figure out what i am doing regarding the wheels or fenders. 
Santi ... there is no reason that you shouldn't post on here ... i've told you before you've helped plenty on some of the decisions i've made. The way we have it right now its the way i would want it. The rears won't go lower anyway. So this way if a bad does go i'll still be able to drive the car to where i can stol and get it fixed. 
again 
Thanks


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: (GTIzlatko)*

I made the trip up to York yesterday to check out the install first hand...I believe that Santi's comments are justified criticism considering he can only go by what he sees in these pictures.....with that said there are many variables that are unseen in the pictures.
There is no need to go lower in the rear because he is already sitting on the tire....there are no clearance issues with the axle as the car sits right now. Thanks for the heads up on the lower suspension bolt but there are a couple other MKV's running these brackets without problems, regardless we will double check that http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif .
Corey has gone above and beyond our expectations with regards to the quality and cleanliness of this install and because of this Euro Auto Source is now the only official installation facility of our air suspension kits. We already have a couple more air installs planned to take place at his shop in the near future so keep your eye on what comes out of York.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (diive4sho)*

I wasnt doubting anyones skills, or styles and opinions, i didnt appreciate homeboy trying to call me out as if i didnt know WTF i was talking about... 
I know people are bak2basics are good people, so i know the car is in good hands. As long as the customer is satisfied who cares what i think. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Florida Flow (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_And my honest opinion a car on air should be as low as possible, not just as low as coils would, otherwise whats the point of spending $2000 on suspension if you arent gonna be using it to its fullest... or lowest potential... _Modified by Santi at 2:59 PM 9-15-2008_

I agree


----------



## GTIzlatko (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (Florida Flow)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Florida Flow* »_
I agree

well for right now its as low as it'll go .... but trust me i didn't get air to be as low as coils ... i'll work on that over winter.


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_
And my honest opinion a car on air should be as low as possible, not just as low as coils would, otherwise whats the point of spending $2000 on suspension if you arent gonna be using it to its fullest... or lowest potential... 

_Modified by Santi at 2:59 PM 9-15-2008_

x2 but i think being able to drive the car and having the option of lowering it when parked is what sold me to do bags


----------



## GTIzlatko (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (f_399)*

i deff agree mostly with that ... driving the car whenever you want to but being able to park it low is what really conerns me ... currently i am not to concerned being able to be draggin on the asphalt. Having the platform to do so in place while i figure out what i am going to do in future was far more important at this time.


----------



## Dr. Hermie (Mar 10, 2007)

*Re: (GTIzlatko)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTIzlatko* »_i deff agree mostly with that ... driving the car whenever you want to but being able to park it low is what really conerns me ... currently i am not to concerned being able to be draggin on the asphalt. Having the platform to do so in place while i figure out what i am going to do in future was far more important at this time.

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Cool man. Looks good. Nice start


----------



## GTIzlatko (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (Dr. Hermie)*

picks for clicks ... obvious that the front bags are limited by the PSS9's struts.







will be changed soon















]


----------



## Hinrichs (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: (GTIzlatko)*

glad to see its finally done
im keeping my car for now
so there will be 2 bagged cars at cepa for now http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
this is jim btw with the bmp gli


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (GTIzlatko)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTIzlatko* »_picks for clicks ... obvious that the front bags are limited by the PSS9's struts.







will be changed soon

I dont want to, but i told you so... 
Trade them for some FKs.. I know rafi has some for sale... $800


----------



## GTIzlatko (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (Hinrichs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hinrichs* »_glad to see its finally done
im keeping my car for now
so there will be 2 bagged cars at cepa for now http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
this is jim btw with the bmp gli

thanks man, yup at least for now there will be two, what made you keep it for now, i think you should keep the car there is so much that you could do.
also i have two leaks in the fronts ... the front right is a small one and on the left its a lil bigger. 
santi ... nahh i don't want fk's, brandon and i will talk about some new struts at h2o,
i am deff looking forward to meeting some of you at the show http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## americanautomoving (Sep 17, 2008)

*Re: (GTIzlatko)*

looks like a nice setup youve got there.. car looks good man!


----------



## GTIzlatko (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (americanautomoving)*

thanks guys ... so far its been an adventure with the air ride ... H20 was awesome and it was great meeting some of you.
Here is a pic of how the trunk looks covered up, overall i am pretty happy with it ... over winter i'll be working on struts for next season.
Thanks to all of you who have contributed and helpin me out so far.
















ducky: thanks for the pic


_Modified by GTIzlatko at 6:23 AM 10-4-2008_


----------



## FlatFourVW (Jul 21, 2000)




----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: (FlatFourVW)*

Damn Kenton....you got the Car, the owner, AND his significant other all in one awesome lookin shot....props to you. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## FlatFourVW (Jul 21, 2000)

*Re: (diive4sho)*

I didn't even realize until after I pulled the camera from my face, that Z. was even in the shot!


----------



## George Costanza (Sep 8, 2008)

*Re: (Tracerturbo3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tracerturbo3* »_
All this comming from the guy who put the air dryer on with out running the dryer in line with the comperssor......What do you think makes moisture

















all this coming from a guy who doesn't pay his employees








not to mention can't use the english language properly. the word is coming and it has one "m" not two.


----------



## GTIzlatko (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (George Costanza)*


_Quote, originally posted by *George Costanza* »_
all this coming from a guy who doesn't pay his employees








not to mention can't use the english language properly. the word is coming and it has one "m" not two.

dude not to rain on your parade but that has nothing to do with my thread so if you want to post something like that then please send him a pm or whatever .... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GTIzlatko (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (FlatFourVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FlatFourVW* »_









thanks man ... thats one sick shoot when i first looked at it i didnt' even notice i was in there ... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 2lowcoupedoor (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: (GTIzlatko)*

Love the trunk set up, still usable if you need it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Tracerturbo3 (Jan 11, 2008)

*Re: (GTIzlatko)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTIzlatko* »_
thanks man ... thats one sick shoot when i first looked at it i didnt' even notice i was in there ... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Lower it


----------



## GTIzlatko (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (Tracerturbo3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tracerturbo3* »_
Lower it









not till you put new struts in hahaha ...


----------



## GTIzlatko (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (2lowcoupedoor)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2lowcoupedoor* »_Love the trunk set up, still usable if you need it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

thanks ... i deff wanted to have to ability to use it when i need to. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## pop and lock (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (GTIzlatko)*

Love your car Ko http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif keep an eye out on this car people, personally knowing what he has in store for this car I can tell you this thing will be awesome when its all said and done


----------



## Tracerturbo3 (Jan 11, 2008)

*Re: (GTIzlatko)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTIzlatko* »_
not till you put new struts in hahaha ... 

Hurry up already. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GTIzlatko (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (pop&lock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pop&lock* »_Love your car Ko http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif keep an eye out on this car people, personally knowing what he has in store for this car I can tell you this thing will be awesome when its all said and done









thanks man ...









tracerturbo3 .... soon man soon ... working on it as we speak!


----------



## GTIzlatko (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (GTIzlatko)*

well decided to get FK after a time debating ... thanks to NGP Racing these were here the next day. 








once i swap those in it should take care of the being able to go lower problem


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

sweet!
gotta get those rears down too


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: (f_399)*

the rears can def go lower...the brackets were cut to match the wheel/shock setup he had on the car at time of install.....dont wanna dent the quarter u know?
I cant wait to see how it sits at it's full potential...so what other projects do you have in store for your car for this winter?


----------



## GTIzlatko (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (diive4sho)*


_Quote, originally posted by *diive4sho* »_the rears can def go lower...the brackets were cut to match the wheel/shock setup he had on the car at time of install.....dont wanna dent the quarter u know?
I cant wait to see how it sits at it's full potential...so what other projects do you have in store for your car for this winter?

i am not sure you'll see the rears at full potential any time soon ... i will either need to get new wheels or pull the fenders in order to be able to tuck these ... As far as other projects the wheels are getting a face lift http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (GTIzlatko)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTIzlatko* »_well decided to get FK after a time debating ... 


hahahahahahahahahahahahah
about time. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif u'll be happy with the result.


----------



## pop and lock (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (Santi)*

can't wait to see your car with the FK's on Ko! honestly I think the back looks money and the fronts just need to come down just a little more and you'll be set http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## hotvr6guy (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: (pop&lock)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## klg0143 (Jul 23, 2007)

*Re: (hotvr6guy)*

Get these FK's on ASAP son. I want to see moar low now.


----------



## unlukky (May 10, 2007)

*Re: (klg0143)*


----------



## GTIzlatko (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (klg0143)*


_Quote, originally posted by *klg0143* »_Get these FK's on ASAP son. I want to see moar low now.

soon, soon .... all in due time


----------



## hotvr6guy (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: (GTIzlatko)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTIzlatko* »_
soon, soon .... all in due time

is it done yet geeze


----------



## GTIzlatko (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (hotvr6guy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hotvr6guy* »_
is it done yet geeze























Waiting .... its in BDAfelgen hands .... Zack and Jason are taking care of it ... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## hotvr6guy (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: (GTIzlatko)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTIzlatko* »_
Waiting .... its in BDAfelgen hands .... Zack and Jason are taking care of it ... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## pop and lock (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (GTIzlatko)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTIzlatko* »_
Waiting .... its in BDAfelgen hands .... Zack and Jason are taking care of it ... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








Hopefully I'll get a first sneak peek of this sunday


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: (pop&lock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pop&lock* »_Hopefully I'll get a first sneak peek of this sunday









lucky


----------



## GTIzlatko (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (pop&lock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pop&lock* »_Hopefully I'll get a first sneak peek of this sunday









hopefully its not snowing up there or least the roads are drivable i am stoked ... so far i am liking what i am hearing regarding the install


----------



## GTIzlatko (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (diive4sho)*


_Quote, originally posted by *diive4sho* »_
lucky

i should be there for dubs on the lot in march ... so most likely i'll see you there


----------



## GTIzlatko (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (GTIzlatko)*

thanks to zack and jason at BDA swappin the struts and tweakin some other minor stuff to managment system ... now i need to get smaller size tire to go even lower











_Modified by GTIzlatko at 5:36 PM 2-24-2009_


----------



## 96Mk36 (Jan 5, 2007)

*Re: (GTIzlatko)*

fianlllyyyyy. looks better now http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## royalaird (Aug 22, 2007)

*Re: (96Mk36)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## adROCK319 (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

props to bda. good work.


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: (adROCK319)*


_Quote, originally posted by *adROCK319* »_props to bda. good work.

x2
And Ko, I'll see you at dubs on the lot http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GTIzlatko (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (diive4sho)*


_Quote, originally posted by *diive4sho* »_
x2
And Ko, I'll see you at dubs on the lot http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

yeah man i can't wait hopefully i'll be a lil lower by then


----------



## 96Mk36 (Jan 5, 2007)

*Re: (GTIzlatko)*

got any more pics of it in better light?


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (96Mk36)*

is that at the new bda shop? ... 
Did u modify the upper bearings or not?


----------



## michaelmark5 (Jul 7, 2006)

*Re: (Santi)*

Glad bda could get your stance proper http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## royalaird (Aug 22, 2007)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_is that at the new bda shop? ... 
Did u modify the upper bearings or not? 

Na that looks to be a car wash.... When were done painting and getting it to the point that we like I'll toss some pictures up for your viewing pleasure Santi http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GTIzlatko (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (96Mk36)*

thanks fellas









_Quote, originally posted by *96Mk36* »_got any more pics of it in better light?

nahh not yet ... i am waiting for some nicer weather to get out there, plus waiting till i get new tires on.
yeah santi thats just a car wash i went to right after i got back ... the car was filthy from the trip.


----------



## pop and lock (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (GTIzlatko)*

Stance looks on point Ko, get those tires and I think your good to go http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif It was nice to meet/talk to Jason and Zack pretty cool guys and good luck with the new shop








damn it was cold there


----------



## royalaird (Aug 22, 2007)

*Re: (pop&lock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pop&lock* »_Stance looks on point Ko, get those tires and I think your good to go http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif It was nice to meet/talk to Jason and Zack pretty cool guys and good luck with the new shop








damn it was cold there









Haha it was a pleasure meeting you guys as well.







Yea it seems like I live in the north pole sometimes http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (pop&lock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Na that looks to be a car wash.... When were done painting and getting it to the point that we like I'll toss some pictures up for your viewing pleasure Santi http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

oh werd!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I need to find something local, but i'm not doing it as big as you guys!! 

_Quote, originally posted by *GTIzlatko* »_
yeah santi thats just a car wash i went to right after i got back ... the car was filthy from the trip.


I did think it was weird it was wet inside what looked like a garage, I'm not use to seeing Car Washes w/ Doors.. I live in FL remember..


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: (Santi)*

I not used to seeing shops with floor mat holders on the walls either but who knows


----------



## GTIzlatko (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_
I did think it was weird it was wet inside what looked like a garage, I'm not use to seeing Car Washes w/ Doors.. I live in FL remember.. 

yeah man, usually those doors are open but it was so freakin cold that night a so I shut it because the wind was mercyless ... i wish we had florida weather here at this point! .. by the way the wheels are freshhh man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (GTIzlatko)*


_Quote, originally posted by *diive4sho* »_I not used to seeing shops with floor mat holders on the walls either but who knows









i just saw a closed place, i didnt pay attention to the detail. 

_Quote, originally posted by *GTIzlatko* »_
yeah man, usually those doors are open but it was so freakin cold that night a so I shut it because the wind was mercyless ... i wish we had florida weather here at this point! .. by the way the wheels are freshhh man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I wish we had FL weather here in Fl, its been windy and gettin gdown in liek the 40s, which i know isnt much to you guys, but i personally cant stand cold weather. 
and thanx!!


----------



## GTIzlatko (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (Santi)*

finally got off my lazy ass and took a peak to see how far away from the ground it is ... no c-notch yet


----------



## GTIzlatko (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (GTIzlatko)*

NEED HELP ... i don't know if its the bushing or not but i will probably need a whole new controls arms for the rears .... i was getting my wheels off today to get them all cleaned up and after looking around a little bit i found out there were some problems down there 
both passanger and drivers side rear control arms were crooked sitting 
















there fore the drivers side bag was completely out and the passenger side rear bag was well ...


















_Modified by GTIzlatko at 8:42 PM 3-12-2009_


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: (GTIzlatko)*

wow....it's hard to tell whats goin on from the angle of the pics but something def does not look right Ko....did a bolt come loose or something?


----------



## GTIzlatko (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (diive4sho)*

i have no idea, really i just noticed that when i took rear drivers side wheel of the bag was completely out of place, the top bolt that was holding the too if the bad that corey put on was completely off ... after looking at things further i noticed that the control arms were all slanted ... i don't really want to get new parts until i find out what really caused the problem ... this isn't really the best time to start learning this **** but its gonna have to start somewhere!

has anyone else had these problems on a mkV or other gens for that mater!!
anyone that can chime in is greatly appreciated!!


----------



## royalaird (Aug 22, 2007)

*Re: (GTIzlatko)*

I know the back of some of the other ones we have done have been slanting towards the rear of the car. Not sure if it is supposed to or not but has always done it on the R too. Oh and I know that top nut wasnt out or loose when we did the clean because we discussed the overall idea of how it went in and the idea of cutting the body as opposed to just having a threaded piece fit into the hole at the top. Its kinda hard to see what your saying from the pics but I think I know what you mean by being crooked and I have seen it before on other cars too.
Are they both off at the same slant or is one more than the other? I ask this only because I have seen a few that lean more towards the passanger side. Also was there any movement on the other side in regards to the bag position?


_Modified by [email protected] at 11:31 PM 3-12-2009_


----------



## GTIzlatko (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

yeah ... again i am not sure why it happened but at this point it doesn't really matter, just need to get the thing running again ... 
the passanger side one was more twisted than the drivers side ... you can tell in the pics because of the control arm being slanted it was pulling the bag on one end and pushing it in on the other ...


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: (GTIzlatko)*

How many miles are on the car? Did you check the control arm bushings for play?


----------



## GTIzlatko (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (Retromini)*

36000 miles on the car ... haven't checked that ... 
i know this may sound like a stupid question, are there any poly bushings available for the mkV
maybe plain can chime in, understand he might have had the same or similar problem


----------



## GTIzlatko (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (GTIzlatko)*

took a look at at more closely ... the only difference i can tell is that the passanger side rear bottom bag bracket is of center which could explain why the bag is pulling that direction ... comparing it to the drivers side its a good half inch difference ... hopefully after centering it would resolve the issures


----------



## GTIzlatko (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (GTIzlatko)*

took a look at at more closely ... the only difference i can tell is that the passanger side rear bottom bag bracket is of center which could explain why the bag is pulling that direction ... comparing it to the drivers side its a good half inch difference ... hopefully after centering it would resolve the issues


----------



## GTIzlatko (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (GTIzlatko)*

well in mean time i'll be busy with this 
the new project!! ... sorry for the crappy cell pics
most of the paint is stripped ... lots of work left to do


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

I'm still confused as to what the problem is? 
The control arms them selves are slanted towards the front? 
or
the bags are the ones that are slanted. Cause that does happen, the bags dont travel perfectly straight up and down, they do have a certain curve range on how the move up and down.


----------



## pop and lock (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (GTIzlatko)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTIzlatko* »_well in mean time i'll be busy with this 
the new project!! ... sorry for the crappy cell pics
most of the paint is stripped ... lots of work left to do


















tired of sanding yet Ko?


----------



## GTIzlatko (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_I'm still confused as to what the problem is? 
The control arms them selves are slanted towards the front? 
or
the bags are the ones that are slanted. Cause that does happen, the bags dont travel perfectly straight up and down, they do have a certain curve range on how the move up and down. 

the control amrs are slanted towards the rear ... 
one of the rears bags is of center and now the bag is really slanted, i know it was slanted somewhat before but not like now? 
what really got to me is that the drivers rear bag ... i took of the wheel and noticed that the whole bag was out of place ....







... i had to deflate the bag and pop it back in place but now i can't get the screw from top to hold the bag in place and not having the right tools does not help


----------



## GTIzlatko (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (pop&lock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pop&lock* »_
tired of sanding yet Ko?























uuugh ... man fingers are killin ... tomorrow going back for round 2


----------



## pop and lock (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (GTIzlatko)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTIzlatko* »_
uuugh ... man fingers are killin ... tomorrow going back for round 2















well if you get tired of working on yours you can work on mine


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

*Re: (GTIzlatko)*

i am interested to know how that happened?


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (f_399)*

well those control arms are attached by 2 bolts... 
the 1 that holds then on the hub side, and then the one that holds them on the top agsint the rear support/beam/frame w/e... 
if they were never modified/cut/removed completely then it could be a manufacturer problem, but thats still strange that they would somewhat twist/slant back liek they did... 
Its hard to judge w/o physically touching them, i'm interested to see the cause of this, have [email protected] look at it, arent u local to him.. somewhat local..


----------



## pop and lock (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_ have [email protected] look at it, arent u local to him.. somewhat local.. 
lol yeah about 4+ hrs. away local







I need to go over there to take a look at this maybe help diagnose the problem, hard to tell whats going on with them pics.


----------



## royalaird (Aug 22, 2007)

*Re: (pop&lock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pop&lock* »_lol yeah about 4+ hrs. away local







I need to go over there to take a look at this maybe help diagnose the problem, hard to tell whats going on with them pics.

Its hard to say because there is so many ways or reasons for it. Bushings, bag mount, to much pressure from the original 3/8" line constanly moving at high speed putting wear on it. I talked to him for a little were going to get him some of our mounts and see if it helps. They sit more flush with the control arm thus taking the pressure off or one way or another.


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

our mounts should sit flush on the control arm....if they are not flush then something is wrong.


----------



## royalaird (Aug 22, 2007)

*Re: (diive4sho)*


_Quote, originally posted by *diive4sho* »_our mounts should sit flush on the control arm....if they are not flush then something is wrong.









You can see in the pictures how high they sit as opposed to the overall control arm. 
This is the ones we use and what I meant by sitting flush with the control arm. I'm not sure if that extra inch is creating the problem or not.


----------



## GTIzlatko (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (diive4sho)*


_Quote, originally posted by *diive4sho* »_our mounts should sit flush on the control arm....if they are not flush then something is wrong.









nahh brandon remember we had to trim those down ... they sit about 1 inch above the control amr


----------



## KoF (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
This is the ones we use and what I meant by sitting flush with the control arm. 










x2 That's exact setup I have, also Zlatko can you show the top of a bag, is the frame just lay on a top of bags or you used some sort of mount, so it won't move. I'm asking because I had the same sort problem with a passenger side sliding-in and rubbing on swaybar. After one more trip to air-guru Rat4Life







we came up with upper mounts to hold it in place


----------



## royalaird (Aug 22, 2007)

*Re: (KoF)*

We have an upper mount that holds it in place. The bags stay in one spot and you dont have to cut the upper knob at all. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: (KoF)*

oh ok...flush with the top of the control arm... IIRC we Corey was unable to cut them down any further without having tire to fender issues.. He didnt want to buckle the rear 1/4


----------



## royalaird (Aug 22, 2007)

*Re: (diive4sho)*


_Quote, originally posted by *diive4sho* »_oh ok...flush with the top of the control arm... IIRC we Corey was unable to cut them down any further without having tire to fender issues.. He didnt want to buckle the rear 1/4

Thats why we make the top the movement point. This allows you to take added inches or whatever you perfer from the top thus still keeping the bottom flush.


----------



## GTIzlatko (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (diive4sho)*


_Quote, originally posted by *diive4sho* »_oh ok...flush with the top of the control arm... IIRC we Corey was unable to cut them down any further without having tire to fender issues.. He didnt want to buckle the rear 1/4

tru ... now one of the top ones came lose and the bag was almost completely out of place ... thankfully i saw it in the garage it could have ended up real bad if i drove it like that


----------



## GTIzlatko (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (GTIzlatko)*

one for ****s


----------



## unlukky (May 10, 2007)

*Re: (GTIzlatko)*

looks good ko!


----------



## JDIEM (Sep 30, 2003)

*Re: (unlukky)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif















brandon from B2B is sexy


----------



## GTIzlatko (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (JDIEM)*

got some more work done ... started working one the rest of the face ...








the man at work ... for what its work he's the one who did the brass plated ABT wheels on the brown corrado on front page of PVW this months issue http://www.4evercustoms.com


----------



## royalaird (Aug 22, 2007)

*Re: (GTIzlatko)*

Looking good will match your mounts nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GTIzlatko (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Looking good will match your mounts nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

thanks bud http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## pop and lock (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (GTIzlatko)*









The master at work...or something


----------



## GTIzlatko (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (pop&lock)*

nahh hes just too full of himself


----------



## JDIEM (Sep 30, 2003)

*Re: (GTIzlatko)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTIzlatko* »_nahh hes just too full of himself
















At least of not full of ish








Dont you have a soccer ball to kick somewhere


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: (JDIEM)*


----------



## 96Mk36 (Jan 5, 2007)

*Re:*

so kinda off the topic of the wheels but are you gonna get notched or are you happy where it sits now?


----------



## GTIzlatko (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: Re: (96Mk36)*

not at the moment but i am sure in future it'll happen


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: (JDIEM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JDIEM* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif <IMG NAME="icon" SRC="http://www.vwvortex.com/vwbb/gnbeer.gif" BORDER="0"> <IMG NAME="icon" SRC="http://www.vwvortex.com/vwbb/gnbeer.gif" BORDER="0"> 
brandon from B2B is sexy









Don't make me blush infront of all my interweb friends....


----------



## 96Mk36 (Jan 5, 2007)

*Re: Re: (GTIzlatko)*

in the one pic it looks pretty low. i cant wait to see when your notched


----------



## GTIzlatko (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: Re: (96Mk36)*

thats cause its sitting on a different set of wheel with different offsets with alphards i need to do roll the fenders and different size tire in front to get it lower .. i'll all happen soon!


_Modified by GTIzlatko at 3:57 AM 3-24-2009_


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: Re: (GTIzlatko)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTIzlatko* »_thats cause its sitting on a different set of wheel with different offsets with alphards i need to do roll the fenders and different size tire in front to get it lower .. i'll all happen soon!

haha.. tiny tires ftw!


----------



## GTIzlatko (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: Re: (vdubjettaman)*

tiny tires and tiny wheels ... looked more like tricycle helper wheels


----------



## GTIzlatko (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: Re: (GTIzlatko)*

well got two wheels completely sanded down and ready to be buffed ... we did a little sample to see how it will look ... here is a sneak peak


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: Re: (GTIzlatko)*

yay for pictures again! haha. keep going man!


----------



## amidcars (Mar 26, 2009)

*Re: New to this realm. Baak2Basics MKV (GTIzlatko)*

I think that really looks great, waiting to see how it turns out...


----------



## GTIzlatko (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: Re: (vdubjettaman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubjettaman* »_yay for pictures again! haha. keep going man!

yeah man i started loading up pics on flickr till photobucket decides to kick in again since i am to lazy to figure it out...


----------



## GTIzlatko (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: Re: (GTIzlatko)*

Easy Street Controller just came in courtesy of BDAfelgen .. now how do i get this **** workin?? 
would i need the T- Fittings since my manifolds are already done??








here is a pic of how the maniforlds are set up










_Modified by GTIzlatko at 9:06 PM 4-8-2009_


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

ok, whatever line that goes to w/e gauge you have now, remove it, and then put the sending unit there form easystreet. 
The wiring diagram on how to do 2 compressors w/ easystreet should be on the manual.


----------



## GTIzlatko (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (Santi)*

Thanks Santi, your the man!
i should have posted this picture in first place .. 
ok now as i understand it i will not need the T-fittings that vame with ... instad i would just plug those things in instead of the 4 lines that are going to the guauges
another question ... what do you preffer to use to seal it ... teflon or the pasty stuff?












_Modified by GTIzlatko at 8:17 PM 4-9-2009_


----------



## pop and lock (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (GTIzlatko)*

nice you got your controller http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif you going to Jason's tomorrow?


----------



## GTIzlatko (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (pop&lock)*

nahh i won't be there ... i haveto head up to harrisburg for the weekend


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (GTIzlatko)*

PAsty stuff?? 
Either loctite 545 or white teflon. pink teflon is kind of a pain 2 work with.


----------



## GTIzlatko (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (Santi)*

posted already but just cause


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: (GTIzlatko)*


----------



## GTIzlatko (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (diive4sho)*

thanks bro ... 

i can't wait to have it on the road ... also i am in a desperate need to redo my interior lighting ... so you'll be getting a call about that any time soon


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

i like i like!!


----------



## GTIzlatko (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (Santi)*

Thanks bro


----------



## GTIzlatko (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (GTIzlatko)*

about time i got em on ... moar low show follow


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

looks mad clean!!


----------



## pop and lock (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (Santi)*

polishing those Alphards made all the difference in the world Ko







your car looked fantastic sat. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GTIzlatko (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_looks mad clean!! 

thanks bro ... now just lookin to decorate it with you know what!

_Quote, originally posted by *pop&lock* »_polishing those Alphards made all the difference in the world Ko







your car looked fantastic sat. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

thanks homie ... the hard work paid off and DIEM just topped it off with the buffin! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (GTIzlatko)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTIzlatko* »_
thanks bro ... now just lookin to decorate it with you know what 

i cant find the envelope right now.. i've been in finals wekk, and i dont know where i put it.. I'll have it out today...


----------



## GTIzlatko (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_
i cant find the envelope right now.. i've been in finals wekk, and i dont know where i put it.. I'll have it out today... 

haha .. hope the finals are going good ... don't worry about it whenever


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (GTIzlatko)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTIzlatko* »_
haha .. hope the finals are going good ... don't worry about it whenever









they are going.. its been kinda rough...


----------



## GTIzlatko (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (Santi)*

i bet dude, i hated finals


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: (GTIzlatko)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTIzlatko* »_i bet dude, i hated finals

i hate them more!


----------



## GTIzlatko (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (vdubjettaman)*

well it looks like i will be having 2 more years o finals coming my way ... i thought i was done with em but i guess NOT http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: (GTIzlatko)*

going back for a masters?


----------



## themachasy (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: (vdubjettaman)*

Awesome build. How is the ride quality? I've been debating between coilovers and bags on the wagen and I want to be able to go low, still clear speedbumps, and have a stock-ish ride. Thanks man!


----------



## GTIzlatko (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (themachasy)*

Thanks man








In a honest opinion, the ride quality is stock however it is better than coilovers. It's smoother, the noise level will go up because you are changing the geometry of the suspension. Hope that helps.


----------



## GTIzlatko (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (GTIzlatko)*

FINALLY, they came in , it only took BDA forever to get them to me. But they are here now and i can start rebuilding my rears.


----------



## GTIzlatko (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (GTIzlatko)*

taking a 2nd stab at it ...
thanks to kevin @ aac for getting the lines to me 
manifolds and tank 


























_Modified by GTIzlatko at 8:09 PM 10-23-2009_


----------



## GTIzlatko (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (GTIzlatko)*

worked a little bit on it today ... the box is all set compressors are mounted ... now all thats left is the wiring, hopefully i;ll get to that next weekend.
compressors








the box
















all together in the trunk.


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

woot!


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

lovin this build


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Zlatko, you're on my turf








I'll hit you up next week and we can grab some drinks


----------



## GTIzlatko (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (no vtec 4me)*


_Quote, originally posted by *no vtec 4me* »_lovin this build









thanks man


----------



## GTIzlatko (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Zlatko, you're on my turf








I'll hit you up next week and we can grab some drinks









haha ... deffo


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (GTIzlatko)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GTIzlatko (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (f_399)*

thanks










_Modified by GTIzlatko at 8:28 PM 2-19-2010_


----------



## GTIzlatko (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (GTIzlatko)*

thanks to Steppal from Low-Familia some goodies arrived ..


----------



## GTIzlatko (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (GTIzlatko)*

got this in mail today and put it together right away...
thanks to Andrew @ OpenRoaTuning for putting up with me .... 
























the whole manifold completed and ready to go!! :happyanim:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*FV-QR*

no sweat man, sorry about the hassle with shipping.








glad to see you got the manifold








and it's the one that comes apart!


----------



## GTIzlatko (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

don't worry about the shipping, i was just wondering 

i know i was stoked to see that .... the one you have on your site looks slightly different.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (GTIzlatko)*

old pictures


----------



## GTIzlatko (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

i hear ya ...


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*FV-QR*

as long as you're satisfied my dude


----------



## GTIzlatko (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

yes indeed, the fact that its the new manifold made it all worth the extra wait


----------



## Brunton85 (Jul 28, 2012)

Heya.... Could anyone help and tell me on how i can get my Alphards fully polished just like the ones on this golf ? Please ... tips , what to use and each step .. please muchly appreciated!!!!


----------



## CiDirkona (May 1, 2007)

Step 1: thread resurection.

...not sure after that.


----------



## gtimakesmebroke (Sep 30, 2006)

CiDirkona said:


> Step 1: thread resurection.
> 
> ...not sure after that.


Step 2: ask a question about something completely unrelated to air ride.


----------

